# 4k, mucho más que 1080p



## Neodymio (May 5, 2012)

Mientras que la tecnología full HD TV aun está en pañales, y las ventas de DVDs todavía son mucho más altas que las de Blu-rays, nos sorprende la noticia del anuncio de una nueva generación de televisores que ofrecen una resolución 4 veces mayor que la ofrecida por la tecnología full HD, esta nueva tecnología ya tiene nombre: 4K o Ultra High-Definition Video y ofrece una resolución de 4092 x 2304, 2 veces la resolución full HD, o dicho en otras palabras: un televisor 4K puede contener 4 pantallas HD o 2 full HD a la vez! 

Más info http://www.1080b.com/tecnologia/sony-apuesta-por-la-tecnologia-4k/13216/






Otro






Nota: es verdad lo que dicen en los comentarios que es medio al pedo ponerlo en esa resolución si el 90% de los monitores del mercado no se lo banca, y menos muchos procesadores y/o GPU's, pero nunca falta el vicioso con el monitor de 27' y la PC re tuneada o la iMac


----------



## DJ T3 (May 5, 2012)

¿No se supone que tendría que ser 2K?
Ya que Full HD (1080p) es de 1920×*1080*, HD (720p) es de 1280x*720*, y otra de 1440p es de 2560x*1440*.

Entonces sería: 2304p (4092x*2304*)...


----------



## Tacatomon (May 6, 2012)

Está raro, esa resolución al menos no es estándar por el momento...

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resolución_de_pantalla

Por que esto de los vídeos de 4k en Youtube lo sabía desde ya algunos años. Y eso es lo raro.

En fin, ahora que me recuerdas, haré la prueba de correr un vídeo de esos acá en la pc. Mi conexión no sirve para verlo online así que lo descargaré. Espero que la CPU alcance, la GPU no creo que se entere del proceso (GTX470).

Saludos!.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 6, 2012)

DJ T3 dijo:


> ¿No se supone que tendría que ser 2K?


Es un poco mas del doble de ancho por el doble de alto, lo cual te da una pantalla cuatro veces mas grande.


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (May 6, 2012)

Hasta donde yo se es y sera la resolucion para los cines lastima que por aqui (Mexico) ni siquiera han salido de los proyectores y las polvorientas pantallas de manta


----------



## capitanp (May 6, 2012)

no 4K (4320) significa 4 veces 1080 lineas verticales lo que es igual a decir 16 pantallas de 1080 en wal

ese video esta en  2k



*p                                            .*

*



4K es un estándar emergente para resolución en cine digital y en gráficas de computadores. El nombre deriva de la resolución horizontal, la cual es aproximadamente de 4.000 píxeles. Esta designación es diferente de las usadas en la industria de la televisión digital, las cuales son representadas por el conteo de píxeles verticales; por ejemplo 480p, 576p, 720p y 1080p. 4k representa la resolución horizontal porque hay numerosas relaciones de aspecto usadas en filmes. Así, mientras la resolución horizontal se mantiene constante, la vertical depende de la fuente de vídeo (más conocido como letterbox).
Hay diferentes resoluciones que califican como 4K. Desde julio de 2010, el sitio de Internet YouTube ha permitido subir vídeos a una resolución de hasta 4096x3072 (4:3).[1]

Hacer clic para expandir...

*


----------



## DJ T3 (May 8, 2012)

capitanp dijo:


> no 4K (4320) significa 4 veces 1080 lineas verticales lo que es igual a decir 16 pantallas de 1080 en wal
> 
> ese video esta en  2k



¿Y los 1080 de dónde salen?... Si el FULL HD es de 1920×*1080*, y ahí se habla de *4092*x2304, que es 4 veces superior a ¿1080?......

Nada que ver una cosa con otra...

Sigo dudando...


----------



## Agustinw (May 8, 2012)

No es una resolucion 4 veces mayor es un poquito mas del doble 1080p a 2304p


----------



## fernandob (May 8, 2012)

es como yo dije y tambien el que inicio esto.
pero ustedes estan equivocados por que no hacen bien las cuentas.

fijense de mirar el TV respecto de su definicion en forma HORIZONTAL y ahi cuentan los pixeles respecto de la vertical.
y no la vertical respecto de la horizontal.

ademas, que la mayor definicion logra un campo de vision notoriamente superior lo cual provoca que no se note la diferencia, con lo cual es un avance inutil pero de gran significancia para quienes son fanaticos de el video.

no es lo mismo doblar a la derecha si vienen de la izquierda que doblar a la izquierda si vienen de la derecha , y por si tienen dudas (que no me parece por que fui bien claro ) :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNnhrnZJzms


----------



## Neodymio (May 8, 2012)

> resolución de 4092 x 2304, 2 veces la resolución full HD, o dicho en otras palabras: un televisor 4K puede contener 4 pantallas HD o 2 full HD a la vez!


Claramente los 4k son de márketing, en realidad es 2k (o 2304p) ya que están tomando como base el número de la horizontal cuando normalmente se hace de la vertical


----------



## fernandob (May 8, 2012)

ven , es como dije.....de la horizontal y la vertical.
con un gps lo detectas en seguida.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 8, 2012)

Números grandes venden más...


----------



## DJ T3 (May 10, 2012)

Re leyendo*, entendí lo de 4K, pero entonces, el concepto hace rato que se aplica, ¿cuál es la novedad?...
Si de Full HD = 1920x1080, sale el 4K, que es de 4092x2304, eso es: 1920 * 2 = 3840, y 1080 * 2 = 2160.

Entonces, como puse en mi primer comentario, una resolución de 2560x1440, es 4K, con respecto al HD, 1280x720, osea: 1280 * 2 = 2560, y 720 * 2 = 1440..



Sino, miren el gráfico, y me dicen...

Saludos

* Especialmente éste comentario


Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Es un poco mas del doble de ancho por el doble de alto, lo cual te da una pantalla cuatro veces mas grande.


----------



## fernandob (May 10, 2012)

el asuntito es:

para que ??? 

si yo ya veo la tele con una definicion de la gran pu...........
entonces queda una de 2:

o le meten en el mismo tamaño de tv mas pixeles , de nuevo al reverendo gas.
o hacen la pantalla 4 vecs mas grande con lo cual tendre que alejar mas el sillon y me caigo por el balcon.

conclusion:
apunten para otro lado:
TV 5 sentidos por ejemplo.

que tenga un rociador de olores asi segun la pelicula emite esos olores.
si veo a Daktari emite olor a caca de bufalo o olor a zoologico, si veo una pelicula de chicas en bikini emite olor a pescado , si veo una de un prado o un bosque emite olor a flores o a eucalipto y bueno, cosas asi .
o que tenga sensaciones tactiles y uno conecte cosas, como ser guantes o .......bueno, siempre hay un cochino que gusta de ver peliculas xxx .
o TV 3D , que podes ver de verdad con profundidad, que proyecte en el medio de el living a la rubia pechu......digo , el documental de vida silvestre.

en fin, hay mucho para donde apuntar sin seguir jorobando con los pixeles .


----------



## DJ T3 (May 10, 2012)

Me encantó tu punto de vista fernandob!!! 

+1, o "Me gusta".. Jejeje..

Saludos


----------



## maezca (May 10, 2012)

yo no le veo diferencia entre uno comun, un hd o un full hd. tengo un hd y para mi que se ve igual que todos (o estoy medio corto de vista)...



fernandob dijo:


> que tenga un rociador de olores asi segun la pelicula emite esos olores.
> si veo a Daktari emite olor a caca de bufalo o olor a zoologico, si veo una *pelicula de chicas en bikini emite olor a pescado* , si veo una de un prado o un bosque emite olor a flores o a eucalipto y bueno, cosas asi .
> o que tenga sensaciones tactiles y uno conecte cosas, como ser guantes o .......bueno, siempre hay un cochino que gusta de ver peliculas xxx .



jajaj  ............


----------



## Neodymio (May 11, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> el asuntito es:
> 
> para que ???
> 
> ...


Creo que todavía le falta mejorar definición a la pantalla, con esto del 4k están en buen camino.
Una pantalla de Ipod se ve fenomenal, imaginate en un televisor. Aparte que se vuelve mucho más real.


----------



## cyverlarva (May 12, 2012)

El tema no es la "calidad" de una pantalla 2k o 4k en una diagonal de 32 pulgadas, en pantallas de mas de 120 pulgadas se nota que los 1080p se quedan cortos.
El 1080p no es el techo en definicion de imagen, yo tengo un proyector Sony VPH1272 del año 1996 y soporta resolucion de 1600p. Un Barco de la serie 9 soporta 2k y tiene mas de 10 años.
Hay mucho marketing en esto, ahh y los proyes que cito, son analogicos, nada de hdmi.
Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 18, 2012)

Y seguimos, (Ah FernandoB  )

*Consiguen transmitir señal de televisión 8K en Japón
*
En Japón se están tomando muy en serio revolucionar el mundo televisivo con un nuevo estándar de televisión en alta definición, que te permitirá verle hasta las escamas de piel a un espontáneo que salga de fondo en un telediario. *Se trata del formato 8K*, también conocido como Super Hi-Vision y que gracias a la NHK por primera vez su señal ha podido ser transmitida vía aérea por UHF.

*Con una resolución de 7.680 x 4.320, estamos hablando de 16 veces la del Full HD*, una calidad tal que deja a las teles actuales como vestigios que emiten pinturas rupestres en movimiento codificadas a lo Canal+.

Pero además han podido transmitirla como una señal de televisión normal vía aérea a una distancia de 4,2 km sin ningún tipo de error desde los Laboratorios de Investigación de Tecnología y Ciencia de la cadena NHK.

Para conseguirlo han usado dos canales de la banda UHF y tecnologías como OFDM y MIMO, además de codificación con comprobación de paridad de baja densidad para corregir errores.

Eso sí, para disfrutarla en un futuro supuestamente cercano, las cadenas de televisión necesitarán usar cámaras como ésta *y que la gente esté dispuesta a gastarse otro pastizal en una nueva tele.*

Fuente: http://www.gizmodo.es/2012/05/18/consiguen-transmitir-senal-de-television-8k-en-japon.html


----------



## fernandob (May 18, 2012)

hola, miren , yo hay algo que pienso .

es como cuando en su epoca corrieron la bola de lso ets y la paranoia de ese tipo , ademas de la carrera espacial (no se para que ) con la urss.
y al final la cosa era hacer investigacion PAGADA POR EL GOBIERNO = PUEBLO que le permitio a muchas empresas privadas dal el gran empujo n a las comunicaciones satelitales.

en fin, como lo de las torres gemelas y las armas de destruccion masiva que perimtieron invador y bla bla y unos popocos se forraron.

bueno, pues cuando hacen esto de transmitir peliculas a 8K estan dandole duro apra eso:
transmitir mucha info en un pedo.
asi que mientras te dicen que es para que veas los pelitos de la [Término innecesariamente vulgar]  de megan fox y te ilusiones con una (?¿ vida mejor ?¿?¿)  teniendo en tu casa u TV de 8K pixeles.
pues que n verdad seguro que tienen para esa tecnologia OTRAS aplicaciones que les dejaran $$ .


por que , de nuevo digo:
eso es transmitir info.
que la uses para peliculas es otra cosa.

y digo esto por que mas ridiculo me parece tantos pajas juntos corriendo para alcanzar eso .


----------



## Tacatomon (May 18, 2012)

Lo siento mucho. El standar sera por largo tiempo 1080i/p


----------



## cyverlarva (May 18, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> hola, miren , yo hay algo que pienso .
> 
> es como cuando en su epoca corrieron la bola de lso ets y la paranoia de ese tipo , ademas de la carrera espacial (no se para que ) con la urss.
> y al final la cosa era hacer investigacion PAGADA POR EL GOBIERNO = PUEBLO que le permitio a muchas empresas privadas dal el gran empujo n a las comunicaciones satelitales.
> ...



La cosa va por ahi, pero con algunas diferencias.
La idea de transmitir contenidos a 8k me parece a mi pasa por otro lado. La idea es dejar de mandar a los cines material en Hd en formato fisico. Un film en 35mm tiene una resolucion bastante cercana a los 8 k, si se desarrolla un dispositivo que logra enviar video de esa resolucion en tiempo real, adios celuloide, y por ende la posibilidad de que con un telecine se clone el filmico y se pueda piratear. 
Si bien se estaba buscando la posibilidad de mandar al cine un disco con la pelicula encriptada, y en el momento de realizar la proyeccion se descarga el key para poder realizar la proyeccion previa autorizacion y pago del canon correspondiente a la productora, el evitar el medio fisico seria la gloria.
No se si el ambito domestico seria el nicho para esta tecnologia. Manejar datos a esa velocidad no es chiste, y el standar actual da asco, el HDMI es lo mas nefasto que se pudo desarrollar, tirar un cable HDMI de mas de 5 metros y que funcione es literalmente una loteria.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 19, 2012)

Y yo aún no salgo de VGA/D-Sub


----------



## cyverlarva (May 19, 2012)

Yo tambien salgo en RGBHV, y se ve de maravilla. Eso es un formato robustito.

Saludos


----------



## osk_rin (May 20, 2012)

jajaja, mi mugrosa compu apenas aguanta dar una resolucion de 2560x1600 jajaja, imaginen, si queremos disfrutar un video juego a 4K, tremenda maquina que hbras de tener XD, no se porque hacen tanta cosa que algunas veces son incecesarias en la mayoria de los casos nadamas, te hacen adquirir cosas que no necesitas jajaja

saludos.


----------



## Nilfred (May 20, 2012)

Veo que los chinos están vendiendo algo 2160p: Tablets, Google TV y DVR.
No hay TV, por lo que se me ocurre que no es para verlo en la TV, sino solo para grabar 4 cámaras HD simultáneamente.


----------

